# Mercedes C220 (2007) - Paint Correction



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello

After a full respray this C220 from 2007 was serviced , really bad washed and completely hacked by the dealership.
They tried to solve it but the harder they tried the worst they did , the owner complained and we got the car.


















Some marks...










and a really violent bad attempt that don´t get anywhere...










some more


















The regular stuff to prepare for paint correction and the trunk was the first thing to tackle.


























5050


























Corrected











































Inferior part of the trunk


















roof top


















Sideway


































Bonnet



































































Door


















Some finished sun gun shots


















































Ready to be delivered to the dealership


















and in the Sun the result was very nice to see.



































































Regards

Rui


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Amazing work, well done. What products did you use?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

bizzyfingers said:


> Amazing work, well done. What products did you use?


Thanks , Menzerna and Meguiars polishes mainly :thumb:


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

spectacular


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Remember the guys at the Mercedes dealership Rui?They couldn't believe their eyes when they saw the car after it was finished the whole staff kept looking at it in the sun héhéhé :argie:

Faysal


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

That's some impressive work! I would like a W204 C Class so much. What a difference you've made, the paint looks lovely and rich now like any Benz should


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job:thumb:


----------



## simonjames (Jul 1, 2012)

Good result! Shocking what a dealers do to cars!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Amazing turnaround :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thank you Guys :thumb:


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

Lovely correction. See loads of posts on here where the dealers have messed up.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

BigAshD said:


> Lovely correction. See loads of posts on here where the dealers have messed up.


Yes , they are a great help for business :lol:


----------



## cheffi (Apr 12, 2008)

wow that sun shots... liquid 
would you share your used finish method?


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

what a turnaround, amazing work as usual Rui 

Abraço


----------



## Twister (Jun 17, 2012)

Gorgeous work, well done!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

cheffi said:


> wow that sun shots... liquid
> would you share your used finish method?





Miguel Pestana said:


> what a turnaround, amazing work as usual Rui
> 
> Abraço





Twister said:


> Gorgeous work, well done!


Thank you guys and i finish with rotary and 85RD with a finishing pad :thumb:


----------



## Tomukas (Oct 21, 2008)

what pads and compound you used?

for polishing and compounding ?


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely Finish Rui, crisp finish


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks guys and i used FG500 with cutting pad :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Awesome Rui, simply as that :thumb:

Loving the final shot from inside the unit:argie: perfectly highlights the quality in the finish


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks great, same car as my girlfriends mam. I'll have to try and do the same.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

slrestoration said:


> Awesome Rui, simply as that :thumb:
> 
> Loving the final shot from inside the unit:argie: perfectly highlights the quality in the finish


Thanks Man


----------



## VW Linezy (Jan 28, 2007)

You guys done a great job to get that sorted! Bet the owner was bouncing off the walls i would


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

VW Linezy said:


> You guys done a great job to get that sorted! Bet the owner was bouncing off the walls i would


Thanks and this one was a one man show this time , my wife was away


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Faysal said:


> Remember the guys at the Mercedes dealership Rui?They couldn't believe their eyes when they saw the car after it was finished the whole staff kept looking at it in the sun héhéhé :argie:
> 
> Faysal


*Why doesn't that surprise me Faysal 
Car dealers world wide are all the same when it comes to car preparation that is lousy job !

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Superb job my friend :thumb:
You have bought this car from the Sh********* to the penthouse just brilliant !

Mario*


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *Superb job my friend :thumb:
> You have bought this cat from the Sh********* to the penthouse just brilliant !
> 
> Mario*


Thank you Mario and i hope all is going well with you :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Thank you Mario and i hope all is going well with you :thumb:


*Heading off to Sydney on Friday to detail some interesting cars stay tuned *


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *Heading off to Sydney on Friday to detail some interesting cars stay tuned *


I will be waiting for some pics


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That is a great job the 50/50 boot looks like a new one now, fantastic.

John Tht.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Titanium Htail said:


> That is a great job the 50/50 boot looks like a new one now, fantastic.
> 
> John Tht.


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> I will be waiting for some pics


*Just to give an insight , Porsche GT3 RS MkII *


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow, awesome work, nicely recovered there!

I've yet to find a dealer that doesn't think a yard brush is an appropriate vehicle cleaning solution :wall:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Foxx said:


> Wow, awesome work, nicely recovered there!
> 
> I've yet to find a dealer that doesn't think a yard brush is an appropriate vehicle cleaning solution :wall:


Yes it´s true and when i talk to give detailing services to clients they don´t care about it...its a waste of money they say , what a lamers..:doublesho


----------

